# ms-6541 v 1.0 which ram



## neil10900

hi this is my 1st post,just joined,can anyone help??
i just purchased a ms-6541 v 1.0 motherboard with 1.7 ghz intel pentium processor,i fit this all into the case and wired it all up(got help from web to find where wires go)when i turn the pc on it beeps once then two longer bleeps and wont even open the bios page or even switch the moniter on  i tried alsorts but think it could be a ram problem,the ram i used is out of the pc im using now which has pc 2700 and i think the ms-6541 uses another number pc 2100 i think can any one confirm this is the problem


----------



## oscaryu1

PC2100 = DDR266
PC2700 = DDR333
PC3200 = DDR400

www.newegg.com

Either the RAM is bad, or it's very picky and supports only a specific brand, or it doesn't support the speed.


----------



## neil10900

the ram is ok cause it works in the pc im on now so its more than likely the mobo wont support it,a test i just done was taking the ram out of this one im on now and it did the same appart from beep,ok so i need ram  then so which one i see you put some figures up,the one im using in this pc is the 2700/333 how do i establish what the other one needs


----------



## neil10900

im still trying to get this computer running so heres an update

tried processor in another pc and is fine
tried pc2100/266 ddr ram(256mb)2700/333 and 3200/400 all 256mb
tried diferent hard drives moniters and graphics card

when i switch on it beeps once short and two long,cpu fan runs tries to read harddrive,cd will run but nothing on moniter not even the bios page oh and no hdd light and power light,jumpers in correct place

anyone???


----------



## oscaryu1

Try another GFX... Is the PSU on 110 or 220?


----------



## neil10900

gfx?? sorry not farmiliar with some abreiviations,power unit on 230 there is no slide switch to give the opption of 110


----------



## oscaryu1

Graphics card. Video card. Where do you live?


----------



## neil10900

hi i live in england mate,i had an idea you meant graphix but wasnt sure,iv tried 3 so far,g force 2 and a g force 5 and a standard one oh and onboard graphix too like i say ive tried 3 or 4 of everything im at a loss now


----------



## StrangleHold

If the Memory worked in another computer or not the 1 short and 2 long beeps on that board is a memory problem.


----------



## oscaryu1

Research your CMOS's beep code and look it up.


----------



## neil10900

ok im not sure if the first beep is a post,say it isnt 3 beeps is first 64k memory failure,i think that is bios correct me if im wrong but thats all i can think of and say first beep is a post and the other 2 are the code-2 beeps is,parity cannot be reset????any ideas guys


----------



## oscaryu1

What is your CMOS brand? Usually its something like Phoniex or so.


----------



## StrangleHold

On his board 1 long beep and 2 short is a memory problem.


----------



## neil10900

oscaryu1 said:


> What is your CMOS brand? Usually its something like Phoniex or so.



were do i find this?? is it the little square chip in a brown case ??if so its an sst


----------



## neil10900

2 beeps means PARITY cannot be reset
3 beeps means first 64k memory failure
can anyone explain this


----------



## neil10900

whats happening now???? i took a stick of ram out of my working pc now that wont boot so iv had to set up a old one just to have internet,so now the mobo i was trying to set up wont boot nor will the pc i was using which by the way is an iqon which has a gigabyte mobo and pent 4 processor,so thats 2 pent 4 set ups that im having bother with,think i should go amd athlon which im using at the mo....never had any bother with this one


----------

